# The Witcher: Erstes Foto von Drehort der Netflix-Serie



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: Erstes Foto von Drehort der Netflix-Serie*

						Die Showrunnerin der Neftlix-exklusiven The Witcher TV-Serie, Lauren Hissrich, hat ein erstes Bild von einem der Schauplätze veröffentlicht. Wirkliche Einblicke in die Dreharbeiten gibt es leider nicht. Dafür vermittelt das Bild einen ungefähren Eindruck davon, wie die Welt der Serie um den Hexer Geralt aussehen wird.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Erstes Foto von Drehort der Netflix-Serie*


----------



## Mahoy (8. März 2019)

Sieht ein wenig aus wie hinter meiner Mama Haus, aber wenn es sonst keine Nachrichten zum Fortschritt gibt, nimmt man, was man bekommen kann ...


----------



## Narbennarr (9. März 2019)

Naja, wenn man schon unpassende Darsteller gecastet hat, ist es ja schön, dass nicht alles nur vorm Greenscreen gedreht wurde


----------



## MG42 (11. März 2019)

würde mir jetzt wegen dem ein Abo zulegen; oder einen Monat testen wenn schon mehrere Episoden und Staffeln verfügbar sind. Schade dass youtube-dl wegen dem Kopierschutz nicht funktioniert... .


----------



## audianer1990 (15. März 2019)

Darauf bin ich mal gespannt...

Ich wüsste nicht wer noch als Gerald in Frage kommen würde...


----------



## maijinace (19. März 2019)

Ich auch, kann es kaum erwarten.


----------



## leon482 (5. Mai 2019)

Man wird die Serie komplett ruinieren, das war schon immer so 
am besten wird die Serie überhaupt nicht erscheinen.


----------

